# Safeguard inspections



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

:whistling2: Hi All,
Its me yet again. I was called by SG to due property inspections. I want to know how much due they pay? im in the PA/DE/MD area?
Is it worth it and how dose it work? is there website EZ to manage?

Thanks 
DNMCEO

PS we left AMS- are they Like them?:furious:


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> :whistling2: Hi All,
> Its me yet again. I was called by SG to due property inspections. I want to know how much due they pay? im in the PA/DE/MD area?
> Is it worth it and how dose it work? is there website EZ to manage?
> 
> ...


Much much worse. Your inspections will range depending on volume from the 3.00 (not kidding) range up to maybe 12.

Don't do it.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, pay is about $3. Website and mobile app are ok, but it's pretty impossible to make it work at $3 a pop.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

$3!? and they have people working for them?


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

What the hell could u do for$3


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You make it up in volume...........................:whistling2:


I had to............ :drink:


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

You might be able to make some money if you do them on a bicycle and pick up all the aluminum cans you see on the side of the road


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

No inspection under $25 :thumbup:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> You make it up in volume...........................:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I had to............ :drink:



Not doing inspections for $3.... you'll drink a pint of beer faster then doing an inspection and cost the same.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> No inspection under $25 :thumbup:


same here! Was doing inspection for IMS a few years back, then they reduce to $15! I said no thanks !


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> What the hell could u do for$3


Photo the street, the front of the house, the house number, both sides, a reason why you think it is either vacant or occupied, and possibly the homeowner as he is putting the jackhandle to your head.


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)

Ax Man said:


>


joke.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

So for the $3 your supposed to call the mortgager's lender with your cell phone while in the presence of the homeowner and then hand him your phone so he can work out something with them....good luck with that.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Safe Guard inspections*

:thumbsup:Thanks Guys :thumbsup:I Love This site:notworthy:! I told the rep that I would not accept no less then 9.00per inspect.they agreed to 9.00-15.00 per inspection
:thumbup:
What other companys are in the Tri state area that I can sign up with besides AMS

Thanks 
Dnmceo


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks Guys :thumbsup:I Love This site:notworthy:! I told the rep that I would not accept no less then 9.00per inspect.they agreed to 9.00-15.00 per inspection
> :thumbup:
> What other companys are in the Tri state area that I can sign up with besides AMS
> 
> ...


You're going to get hoses at $9.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Should have started off at $20-25 and give yourself some wiggle room :thumbup:


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> So for the $3 your supposed to call the mortgager's lender with your cell phone while in the presence of the homeowner and then hand him your phone so he can work out something with them....good luck with that.


Hey, when were you at my cousin's house????? I see he has finally put on some weight.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If that is your cousin, I need you to have him call 1-866-PAYUP. PM me and I'll wire you the $1.50.


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck, their coverage areas are ridiculous. They just doubled my mowing zones....penning them a letter now, having it ready now for when they tell me too bad, when I ask them to reduce my coverage area.
Otherwise, I gotta walk away.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just courious...why don't the people that are contacted by Sg ask them how much they pay at the time of the call??????


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Just courious...why don't the people that are contacted by Sg ask them how much they pay at the time of the call??????


would be the first thing I would ask!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It's an industry tactic. It is common for Nationals to use words and phrases such as "Pricing has yet to be determined for that coverage area" "This is a new client, and as such, we are still in negotiations on final prices" "volume, zones, coverage areas, post probabtionary scores" etc. They lasso you in for a bit and suprise. It isn't everything you thought.


----------

